# Fargesia rufa



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 28, 2007)

here's a bamboo question for leo and any other bamboo aficionado's on the list. I just won this plant on eBay, for $19.95.....think its a good deal....but I haven't received it yet. Its apparently a relatively new species to US cultivation (may be a different species, depending on the taxonomist...)...anybody have any info? Its a clumping bamboo, like other Fargesia's, but has reddish stalks...sounds really nice. From what little I have found out, it can take more sun than other Fargesia's...but can it take the same amount of shade? Thanks.....Eric


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 29, 2007)

I have not tried this one. But here is what I know and who I know it from:

Fargesia rufa is relatively new. Said to be somewhat more heat tolerant than the other Fargesias. Gib Cooper lists it as only a zone 6 hardy, or -5 F. However, Jim Bonner lists it as -20 F hardy. So if you are in a colder climate, provide mulch for winter protection and make notes, the experts are looking for data. 

Jim Bonner says it is best in 1/2 sun to 3/4 shade. So it should do fine in all but the deepest shade. 

Gib Copper's comments: A hardy clumper with the added coloration of orangish culm sheaths. The smaller stature is a plus. 1/2 sun/shade; 10' tall max, 1/2" diameter culms, min temp -5 F; recommended for zones 6-10, Clumping rhizome habit. 

references and good sources of bamboo
Gib Cooper - http://www.bamboodirect.com/
Jim Bonner - http://www.bambooplantation.com/

By the way, you got a good price, most Fargesia are a bit touchy about being divided, so normal prices are often twice what you paid for a division.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 29, 2007)

Thanks! I haven't decided where to plant it yet, but if it grows well I'll take a picture of it next year. Take care, Eric


----------



## Nikolaus (May 30, 2007)

Eric,
do you speaak some german, I found a website www.fargesia.de, that is quite interesting.If you have difficulties I´ll try to translate the main things for you. Let me know.
Hello from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Nikolaus! I don't really know German, despite hearing my parents speak it throughout my childhood, 3 years in high school, and a translation test with back-up classin grad school...I'm very bad at languages...Even so, I was surprised how much I did understand...if you could translate the basics I'd appreciate it...I think I understand, but I probably not as much as I think I do.....Take care, Eric


----------



## the jive turkey (May 30, 2007)

you can try using a translator
http://www.babelfish.altavista.com/


----------

